# Battery chargin discharging 101 ?



## gunlocators (Feb 27, 2007)

OK I am pretty new to serious rcing however I would like some info on charging and discharging batteries. How often should I discharge? After every race. I have a ICE charge It default set to 2.5 amps discharge should i go higher on my 4.8v 1600mAh battery.Is there some formula to go by for other pack like my 7,2 packs? Any battery tips 101 threads? Just want to ensure i am treating my batteries right...


----------

